# Wie den Visual Editor installieren?



## kevinjo (13. Jul 2010)

Hallo. Ich muss für eine SummerSchool in der nächsten Woche den Visual Editor installieren. Ich richte mich gerade nach dem Eclipse Wiki "http://wiki.eclipse.org/VE/Update". Installiert ist z.Zt. Eclipse in der Version 3.5.1.

Im Wiki steht "VE 1.4 requires EMF 2.4, which requires JDK 5.0 or later."

Da ich nicht so bewandert in der ganze Softwarepaketekiste bin, habe ich keine Ahnung ob das EMF bereits installiert ist. Ebenso nicht, ob ich ein JDK 5.0 installiert habe oder nicht. Ich weiß nur, dass mein Testskript "Hallo Welt" ordendlich ausgibt. Aber wahrscheinlich reicht dafür das JRE.

Na wie dem auch sei,

was muss ich allgemein tun um den Visual Editor so aktuell und stabil wir möglich zu installieren.

Liebe Grüße,

Kev


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jul 2010)

Du gehst auf Help -> Install New Software, trägst die URL der Update Site ein, wählst den VE aus und drückst auf finish.


----------



## kevinjo (16. Jul 2010)

Na wenn das so einfach wäre wie man sich das immer als theoretiker vorstellt:

Habe als Updatesite "http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/updates/1.4/" verwendet.

Er sagt dann z.B:

Cannot complete the install because one or more required items could not be found.
  Software being installed: Visual Editor 1.4.0.v20090826-1446-777N-CcNBC0BwNk5HZZk (org.eclipse.ve.feature.group 1.4.0.v20090826-1446-777N-CcNBC0BwNk5HZZk)
  Missing requirement: Visual Editor 1.4.0.v20090826-1446-777N-CcNBC0BwNk5HZZk (org.eclipse.ve.feature.group 1.4.0.v20090826-1446-777N-CcNBC0BwNk5HZZk) requires 'org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi [2.3.0,3.0.0)' but it could not be found


Also: Problemstellung, sie oben!



Kevin


----------



## Vayu (16. Jul 2010)

falls du eclipse 3.6 benutzt wird da so noch nichts leider. die version ist noch für eclipse 3.5. sprich die abhängigkeiten stimmen nicht mehr und es kommt dabei zu konflikten.

falls du eclipse 3.5 hast sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Wildcard (16. Jul 2010)

kevinjo hat gesagt.:


> requires 'org.eclipse.emf.ecore.xmi [2.3.0,3.0.0)' but it could not be found


Hast du die Checkbox aktiviert wie hier im Screenshot zu sehen?
VE/Update - Eclipsepedia
Damit kann EMF automatisch von der Haupt Galileo Seite installiert werden


----------

